# What order to read the books in.



## bullitt

Have recently purchased some of the Tolkien Collection and am quite confused as to where I should start. Should I start with the Hobbit, Lord of the Ring, or go straight to the History of Middle-Earth? I read somewhere that I should read the books in the order that he either wrote them or published them. In any case, could someone offer some suggestions as to the order that the entire collection should be read.


Thanks,


Bullitt


----------



## Talierin

The list:

Hobbit
Lord of the Rings:
Fellowship of the Ring, Two Towers, Return of the King
The Silmarillion
Unfinished Tales
Histories of Middle-earth

If you don't like LOTR much, don't read the last three. They're mostly just history books, rather than novels like Hobbit and LOTR.


----------



## bullitt

Thanks, that makes a lot of sense when you think about it. I did flip through some of the HoME and you are write, it does read like a history book. Should be fun either way.


Thanks,


Bullitt


----------



## Imbrium

*Which books should I read after The Lord of the Rings?*

I don't really know too much about this subject. I'm reading the trilogy right now, and probably will read "The Hobbit" but after that I don't know where to go.
This is kind of the way Dragonlance is. But Tolkien was the only one who wrote all those books(thank God) not other authers like Dragonlance.
Well anyway. I hope I recive some aid from you.
Thank you


----------



## Adrastea

I say read Lord of the rings twice..then read The Silmarillion, then The Unfinshed Tales...and then if you really want you can read HoME(History of Middle-Earth). 

They are the main books that are about Middle Earth..But there other books that Tolkien wrote too.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

Have you read the Hobbit?
If you haven't then that should be the one you read next


----------



## Mormegil

The best order of reading is 

1.The Hobbit
2.The Lord of the Rings (Twice)
3.The Silmarillion (Twice)
4.Unfinished Tales
5.The History of Middle-Earth Series. (12 books. But read the first two books last.)


----------



## Imbrium

thank you very much
and what other books from Tolkien you reconmend me?>


----------



## Anduril

For a gran finale, I recommend 
"Tree and Leaf"

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
I'm always suggesting this book, pfuf, I'm being too repetitive...uh...sorry...arriere pensee...

C.U. out there.


----------



## RiderofRohan

I've read:

The Hobbit
The Lord of the Rings (twice)
Part of The Sillmarrilion

I can't seem to be able to understand the Sillmarrilion though


----------



## Kit Baggins

Take my advice- don't bother reading the first two sections (up to about pg 50) until you've read the main part of the Sil. They are far more complicated and boring than the Silmarillion proper  .

~Kit


----------

